# Démission  et préavis



## Guess (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j ai démissionné par lettre recommandée, présentée  le 02 /07 distribuée le 05/07.....pouvez vous me dire quand se termine mon préavis,  je suis en congé les trois premières semaines d août, je travaille du lundi au jeudi avec cette famille ,je remercie par avance celles qui prendront le temps  de me répondre.....belle journée


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 vous avez un an d'ancienneté ou moins ? Vos conges sont acquis avec cette famille ?


----------



## kikine (14 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
c'est la date de la première présentation a l'employeur qui compte donc dans votre cas le 02/07 donc si moins d'un an votre contrat se termine le 18/07 au soir
si plus d'un an de contrat le préavis se termine le 01/08


----------



## Guess (14 Juillet 2022)

Merci kikine c est bien  ce qui me semblait  j ai plus d un an de travail  avec cette  famille( pardon j ai oublié  de le préciser )mais je suis en congé  le 01/08  pour 3 semaines  et il y a le 15 août  férié  donc dois je travailler à  mon retour ? Mes cp m ont étaient  payés  fin juin


----------



## Guess (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour  Isa oui ils sont acquits  je  travaille  depuis 18 mois avec cette famille


----------



## Guess (14 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> bonjour,
> vous avez un an d'ancienneté ou moins ? Vos conges sont acquis avec cette famille ?


Bonjour  Isa  19 oui 18 mois que je travaille avec cette famille  mais je suis  en congé le 01/ 08 si c est la fin de préavis   donc je dois reprendre un jour de travail  mais il y a le 15 août  férié  je le récupère ?


----------



## kikine (15 Juillet 2022)

bonjour donc si vous êtes en cp acquis avec cet employeur vous devrez travailler 1 jour après votre reprise
je suppose que vos cp ont été payés en juin c'est que vous êtes en année incomplète donc  le 15 aout n'est pas a rattraper mais a payer en plus ( a moins que les pe soient ok pour que vous rattrapiez auquel cas vous pouvez poser 1 jour de congés en plus a la fin de vos (ce qui repousse la fin du préavis 1 jour)


----------



## Guess (15 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> bonjour donc si vous êtes en cp acquis avec cet employeur vous devrez travailler 1 jour après votre reprise
> je suppose que vos cp ont été payés en juin c'est que vous êtes en année incomplète donc  le 15 aout n'est pas a rattraper mais a payer en plus ( a moins que les pe soient ok pour que vous rattrapiez auquel cas vous pouvez poser 1 jour de congés en plus a la fin de vos (ce qui repousse la fin du préavis 1 jour)


Bonjour  merci kikine oui c est bien cela année incomplète  sur 45 semaines  ( 5 semaines  pour moi 2 en + pour parents  ) donc si ils veulent arrêter  fin juillet  ils vont me devoir une régularisation ...date début  de contrat 28 /12/2020 Nous avons eu 1 semaine en commun  en mai  .si ils veulent que je travaille 1 jour de plus pour  effectuer  mon préavis que me devront  ils ? Que feriez vous car je n ai pas envie d être  très  arrangeante ...merci pour votre aide


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

quel est la date exacte de votre reprise?


----------



## Guess (16 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> quel est la date exacte de votre reprise?


Bonjour  reprise le 22/ 08


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Pour ma part, ils vous doivent la mensu d'août réduit du calcul de la cour de cassation pour la période allant du 23/08 au 31 /08. Ensuite régul de fin de contrat à calculer car année incomplète + indemnités de congés payés pour juin -juillet - août + indemnités de rupture.


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

S'ils veulent arrêter le contrat fin juillet c'est impossible car vous n'aurez pas bénéficier du préavis dans son intégralité....donc illégal


----------



## Guess (16 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> S'ils veulent arrêter le contrat fin juillet c'est impossible car vous n'aurez pas bénéficier du préavis dans son intégralité....donc illégal


Bonsoir  merci pour vos conseils c est ce qu' il me semblait je vous  souhaite  un bon dimanche  merciiii🙂


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bon dimanche également et bon courage Guess 😉


----------

